# zoo steuersatz dranklatschen



## luckygambler (20. Dezember 2007)

hallo leute
habe mir den zoo steuersatz (grosse lagerschalen so wie echo usw. bei trialmarkt) gekauft und ihn in den rahmen pressen lassen.
kommt da jetzt direkt di egabel drauf? habe eine echo gabel. für den bsiherigen freilauf brauchte ich so einen kleinen konusring aus hartgummi auf der gabel. mit dem ring habe ich aber jetzt spiel am unteren lager. ohne ring hätt ich kein spiel. und oben kommt dann direkt der vorbau drauf eventuell ncoh mit spacern? würde ja heissen, dass man dan direkt alles auf die lager pressen würd, oder sind da diese üblichen ringe schon integriert?
gruss


----------



## curry4king (20. Dezember 2007)

unten kommt nix oben nur der sprengring spacer vorbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (20. Dezember 2007)

okay dann mach ich das mal so, danke!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. Dezember 2007)

Bei jedem Steuersatz bekommt man einen Konusring fÃ¼r die Gabel ,den klopft man auf den Schaft,bis er unten darufgeklemmt.Das bildet dann die "FÃ¼hrung" fÃ¼r das Lager,bzw. die LaufflÃ¤che fÃ¼r die Kugeln oder das Lager generell.
War bis jetzt bei all meinen StuersÃ¤tzen so,ob industriegelagert oder einfaches offenes Kugellager.
Habe mit letzte Woche den ganz normalen FSA The Pig mit den normalen Lagern geholt,und auch da musste ein neuer Konus auf die Gabel.

Im Prinzip bekommt man fÃ¼r jeden Steuersatz einen individuellen Gabel-Konus der zum Profil des jeweiligen Lagers passt,den man den Lagern zu liebe auch verbauen sollte

Auf dem Bild ist das der schwarze Ring,der nur auf den Schaft geschoben wurde.
http://www.t3o.de/pics/fuhrpark/rennrad/ghost/aufbau/rahmen_23.jpg


----------



## luckygambler (21. Dezember 2007)

ja der ring fehlt mir. wo kriege ich den her? ohne diesen ring passt es aber gut. er war ja auch nicht mit dabei.


----------



## jockie (21. Dezember 2007)

Wenn der Zoo-Steuersatz so gebaut ist wie die von Echo -- wovon ich einfach mal ausgehe -- ist der Gabelkonus eine silberne, geschlitzte, konische Hülse. Die muss man also nicht auf die Gabel draufklopfen sondern einfach nur aufstecken.

Einen Plastikkonus für oben gab's bei meinen Echo-Steuersätzen genausowenig. Ist auch unnötig, da der Steuersatz schön maßhaltig produziert ist.
...also Spacer/Vorbau direkt obendrauf.


----------



## curry4king (21. Dezember 2007)

mal die online bikelÃ¤den abklappern
falls das alles nix hilft fÃ¼r 10â¬ bei monty nen steuersatz kaufen is dann aber plastik ring
:edit http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/vorbauten-steuersaetze/steuersatzkonus/8487.html
kp on der passt


----------



## luckygambler (21. Dezember 2007)

ah richtig der kleine silberne konusring. jetzt weiss ich auch wozu der gut ist 
danke!


----------



## luckygambler (21. Dezember 2007)

sicher dass oben auf den steuersatz kein ring kommt? wenn ich direkt die spacer draufmache dann rutschen die so ein bisschen ineinander bei belastung. liegt vl auch daran, dass ich 3 kleine habe. geht das dann weg wenn ich einen grossen spacer nehme?


----------



## curry4king (21. Dezember 2007)

oben drauf kommt der klemmring unten drunter kommt nix
spacer sind nicht notwenig das ist nur geschmackssache (vr geht leichter hoch)







das ding mit der 5
das ist kein spacer sondern ein ring der an einer stelle durchgeschnitten ist und an der unterseite abgeflacht
er fixiert die gabel in der mitte und baut bei druck spannung auf
unten drunter kommt nur die 1 das ist beim zoo aber nicht dabei also kommt nix drunter


----------



## curry4king (21. Dezember 2007)

das ding ganz rechts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (21. Dezember 2007)

das silberne
es kommt
-Gabel
-unter steuersatzschale
-rahmen
-obere steuersatzschale
-KLEMMRING!!!!!!!!!!!
-evtl. Spacer
-Vorbau
-Ahead Kappe mit schraube
fettich :-D


----------



## luckygambler (22. Dezember 2007)

also jetzt doch unten nix und oben der silberne ring^^
werds mal ausprobieren und bescheidgeben wies funzt.
gruss


----------



## curry4king (22. Dezember 2007)

nein bei dem zoo steuersatz oder alle die baugleich sind echo adamant etc.
gehört nach unten kein ring

es gibt steuersätze bei denen muss unten auchnoch ein ring rein der sieht aber ein bisschen anders aus und ist auchnicht durchgeschnitten

steck die gabel rein und pack den ring druf so schwer ist das doch nun wirklich nicht


----------



## jockie (22. Dezember 2007)

curry4king schrieb:


> nein bei dem zoo steuersatz oder alle die baugleich sind echo adamant etc.
> gehört nach unten kein ring
> 
> es gibt steuersätze bei denen muss unten auchnoch ein ring rein der sieht aber ein bisschen anders aus und ist auchnicht durchgeschnitten
> ...


Sorry, aber ich glaube, du erzählst da Müll...
...das silberne ist der Gabelkonus und der gehört unten auf die Gabel. Dafür spricht auch, dass bei deiner Einbauvariante der Echo-Schriftzug auf dem Kopf stehen würde, Das Lager der _vermeintlich untere_ Lagerschale rot eloxiert wäre und bei der _vermeintlich oberen_ silber.

Fahre genau den Echo-Steuersatz an zwei Rädern und alles passt wackelfrei.


----------



## luckygambler (26. Dezember 2007)

curry4king schrieb:


> das silberne
> es kommt
> -Gabel
> -unter steuersatzschale
> ...




genau oben kommt wieder ein kleiner (bei mir schwarzer) konusring so drauf, dass er nach unten dünner wird!
da er so tief in der lagerschale drinsteckt entsteht beim flüchtigenhinschauen der eindruck, dass er ein dünner spacer sei. der schwaze ring siehtgenauso aus wie der silberne. jetzt krächzen meine 3 spacer aber wieder wenn sie aufeinanderpressen. werde mir einen einzigen spacer holen und damit sollte dann alles passen.
gruss


----------



## curry4king (26. Dezember 2007)

jockie schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich glaube, du erzählst da Müll...
> ...das silberne ist der Gabelkonus und der gehört unten auf die Gabel. Dafür spricht auch, dass bei deiner Einbauvariante der Echo-Schriftzug auf dem Kopf stehen würde, Das Lager der _vermeintlich untere_ Lagerschale rot eloxiert wäre und bei der _vermeintlich oberen_ silber.
> 
> Fahre genau den Echo-Steuersatz an zwei Rädern und alles passt wackelfrei.



du erzählst genau soviel müll wie ich, denn
ich hab den echo steuersatz von meinem Kumpel zusammengebaut und dort haben wir den konus oben drauf gepackt und geht auch

vill ist es ja von den gabeln her unterschiedlich??!!
bei ner monty pr muss er jedenfalls obendrauf
:edit ich mein den silbernen ne!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialstriker (26. Dezember 2007)

SOOOOOOO
jetzt kommt erstma meister echo steuersatz
ich hab ja den echo steuersatz wie mein kumpel hier schon gesagt hat und der silberne ring kommt oben in das lager!
große überraschung ich bekam im lieferumfang 2 ringe einen silbernen für oben und einen baugleichen in schwarz für unten und wenn du denn nich hast würde ich mich mal bei trialmarkt melden


----------



## jockie (26. Dezember 2007)

curry4king schrieb:


> du erzählst genau soviel müll wie ich, denn
> ich hab den echo steuersatz von meinem Kumpel zusammengebaut und dort haben wir den konus oben drauf gepackt und geht auch



Ne, mehr Müll! Entschuldige! War der felsenfesten Überzeugung und habe eben dann aber doch nochmal nachgeguckt und sie haben definitiv zwei Konen.   Hatte das entweder mit 'nem anderen Steuersatz von mir verwechselt oder es liegt daran, dass ich den schwarzen Konus (bei mir oben) nie _rausgemacht_ habe. Sorry nochmal!


----------



## luckygambler (27. Dezember 2007)

Trialstriker schrieb:


> SOOOOOOO
> jetzt kommt erstma meister echo steuersatz
> ich hab ja den echo steuersatz wie mein kumpel hier schon gesagt hat und der silberne ring kommt oben in das lager!
> große überraschung ich bekam im lieferumfang 2 ringe einen silbernen für oben und einen baugleichen in schwarz für unten und wenn du denn nich hast würde ich mich mal bei trialmarkt melden



ich hab den aus china 
da war auch ein silberner und ein schwarzer dabei.
da ich nen schwarzen orbau und schwarze spacer habe, mache ich den schwarzen auch oben drauf. aber das ist ja gehopst wie gesprungen.


----------



## curry4king (27. Dezember 2007)

jockie schrieb:


> Ne, mehr Müll! Entschuldige! War der felsenfesten Überzeugung und habe eben dann aber doch nochmal nachgeguckt und sie haben definitiv zwei Konen.   Hatte das entweder mit 'nem anderen Steuersatz von mir verwechselt oder es liegt daran, dass ich den schwarzen Konus (bei mir oben) nie _rausgemacht_ habe. Sorry nochmal!



ach wumpe


----------



## luckygambler (27. Dezember 2007)

ja den kleinen schwarzen sieht man kaum^^


----------



## Bike Lane (27. Dezember 2007)

also: der silberne konusring kommt auf die gabel, so dass er nach obenhin spitz zuläuft. dann wird das ganze durch das steuerrohr gesteckt. obendrauf kommt erst mal die rote (oder was für eine farbe dein steuersatz auch haben mag) abdeckung drauf, gefolgt vom schwarzen konusring. diesmal muss er umgekehrt drauf, d.h. mit der spitzen seite nach unten. dann klatscht du deinen vorbau drauf und fertig. so wird es gemacht und nicht anders.

der silberne ring kommt definitiv unten hinten, denn er ist höhren belastungen ausgesetzt, deswegen ist er auch aus stahl. der obere ist aus schwarz eloxiertem aluminium.


----------

